# FF or CC



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys quick question on training methods.

Should I be force breaking then collar conditioning? or the other way around. We just spend a few weeks doing some obedience drills and lots of water retrieves. I just started to teach him hold the other day, but watching even graham's smart fetch, I think he collar conditions befor forcing.

Is this needed? I don't think i'll have a problem with him understanding obedience or fighting him during the forcing proceedure (other than maybe laying down)

Thanks guys


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I totally train them first, then overlay with the collar. That means obedience, ff, steadiness.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks, thats what i've started on a couple days ago...

should there be a time between force breaking and collar conditioning to just do retrieves, or should I jump right into the CC after forceing


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Jump right into it. CC should be a simple overlay, or reinforcement of what the dog all ready has been taught.

To me personally, CC IS the last step in ff.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the great advice once again, just wanted to make sure I understood things right (my first dog trained)


----------

